#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Vrouw vinden als bekeerling

## Jordy

Salam broeders en zusters

Ik heb een klein vraagje, ik heb me onlangs bekeerd tot de Islam. Ik ben nu klaar voor de volgende stap namelijk het huwelijk. Maar ik ben de enige moslim in mijn familie, dus ik ken niet echt iemand via via. Ik vroeg me af wat het beste is om een vrouw te vinden? Ik had eens gelezen dat je hiervoor best naar de Imam in de moskee kan gaan en hem om hulp vragen. Wat denken jullie?

Ps: Gelieve enkel serieuze reacties

----------


## Jordy

> Salam oe 3alajkom. Wat is je leeftijd?


Salam
Ik ben nu 18 maar zou wachten tot ik 20 ben.

----------


## Chidatje

Welkom in de islam. Je hebt nog een lange weg voor je, komt helemaal goed. 👍🏼

----------


## Jordy

Dank u, ik vertrouw er wel op  :tong uitsteken:  maar vroeg me af wat de beste manier was? Het vragen aan de Imam

----------


## Chidatje

Ja dat lijkt me een uitstekend idee. In de moskee komen geregeld dames/meiden die interesse hebben in een gezegend huwelijk.

----------


## Chidatje

Ohhhhh ok. Ik ben me van geen kwaad bewust hoor. Gahair in sha Allah.

----------


## Jordy

> Je bent pas 18 en je noemt jezelf Jordy. Je komt niet echt bepaald overtuigend en serieus over.


Ik noem mezelf Jordy omdat ik zo heet. Ik weet het dat ik nog maar 18 ben maar denk er al eens graag over na  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Jordy

Oke suuper bedankt Chidatje

----------


## Jordy

> Jordy klinkt niet Islamitisch. Als je wilt bekeren,doe je het oprecht en vol overtuiging. Jordy als naam mag niet. Je moet een Islamitische naam nemen. Ben je bereid dat allemaal op te geven?


Heb gesproken met een Imam en die zei dat een naamverandering niet nodig is. Ik ben voor 101% overtuigd in Islam, maar zou graag mijn normale naam houden als herinnering aan mijn verleden en mijn afkomst

----------


## Jordy

> 100% nep dus. ga dat maar rondvragen. Geen part-time imam. Dames jullie weten genoeg.


Enkel de Imam van Brussel, (hoofd moskee van Belgi) mag je dus geen part-time Imam noemen denk. Die vertrouw ik denk ik beetje meer dan eerste de beste blogger  :knipoog:

----------


## Jordy

> Ik zou toch maar even meer info in gaan winnen als ik jou was. De Islam is geen spelletje. Bekeer oprecht en niet voor de lust. Wat jij nu doet is niet oprecht. Jordy is geen Islamitische naam. De Islam bestaat niet enkel uit de Shahadda opzeggen zoals veel bekeerlingen denken. Bekeer oprecht of stop met deze toneelstukje.


Dit zal ik zekers eens doen. Ik zal eens rond gaan vragen in andere moskeen. Ik wil me oprecht bekeren en niet omwille van lust. Ik weet dat de Islam geen spelletje is. Toch alvast bedankt voor de hulp.

----------

